# Info: 12VHPWR - RTX 40 - Series



## CORSAIR_Marcus (6. Oktober 2022)

NVIDIAs GeForce RTX 40-Series Founders Edition-Grafikkarten wurden angekündigt. Sie zeichnet sich durch höhere Leistung und einen neuen Stromanschluss aus. Uns ist dabei aufgefallen, dass die Community einige Fragen dazu hat. In diesem Artikel, wollen wir euch das Thema ein bisschen näher bringen.

Ist dein Netzteil bereit?

Der 12VHPWR / PCIe 5.0 Stromanschluss an der Seite der RTX 40-Serie Grafikkarten, ist Teil der kommenden ATX 3.0 Stromversorgungsspezifikation. Ihr fragt euch also vielleicht, ob euer aktuelles Netzteil dieser Aufgabe gewachsen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gute Nachricht ist, dass Ihr euer aktuelles Netzteil mit der richtigen Kabelkonfiguration, wahrscheinlich völlig ausreicht. Die neuen NVIDIA GeForce RTX 40-Series Grafikkarten, werden zwar mit einem Adapter geliefert, der bis zu drei, manchmal auch bis zu vier 8-polige PCIe-Stromanschlüsse für die Stromversorgung der Karte erforderlichen 12VHPWR umwandelt. Ihr müsst dabei in erster Linie sicherstellen, dass ihr mehrere hochwertige PCIe-Stromkabel verwendet. Jeder 8-Pin-PCIe-Stromanschluss muss für eine Leistung von 225W ausgelegt sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Unsere Empfehlung:

Um die Dinge zu vereinfachen, führen wir ein spezielles 12VHPWR Typ-4-Kabel ein, das bis zu 600W Leistung direkt von Ihrem CORSAIR Typ-4-Netzteil überträgt. So könnt ihr sicher sein, dass eure Grafikkarte die benötigte Leistung erhält und gleichzeitig das Kabelmanagement vereinfacht wird. Jeder der beiden PSU-seitigen Anschlüsse ist für eine Leistung von 300W pro Anschluss ausgelegt, was sich zu den 600W addiert, die für den 12VHPWR-Anschluss, an den RTX40-Series Grafikkarten, benötigt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bereits erwähnt, ist dieses Kabel mit allen CORSAIR-Netzteilen vom Typ 4 kompatibel. Um jedoch sicherzustellen, dass die Lastanforderungen erfüllt werden, finden ihr hier eine Übersicht, *für die von uns empfohlene Netzteilleistung* (mit etwas Spielraum für eine mögliche Übertaktung).


*1200W PSU -> 600W maximale Belastung der Grafikkarte*
*1000W PSU -> 450W maximale Belastung der Grafikkarte*
*750W PSU -> 300W maximale Belastung der Grafikkarte*
RTX 40-Series Netzteil Q:A:

F: Brauche ich ein ATX 3.0-Netzteil, um eine Grafikkarte der 40er-Serie zu betreiben?
A: *Nein*, ATX 3.0 ist eine kommende Spezifikation für Netzteile und ist für die RTX 40-Serie nicht erforderlich.

F: Benötige ich ein PCIe 5.0-Stromkabel für den Betrieb einer Grafikkarte der 40er-Serie?
A: *Nein*, jede Founders Edition-Grafikkarte der 40er-Serie wird mit einem Adapter ausgeliefert, und viele Kartenhersteller von Drittanbietern verwenden die aktuellen 8-Pin-PCIe-Anschlüsse für ihre 40er-Serie, die mit Ihrem Netzteil kompatibel sind.

F: Wie viel Strom benötige ich für eine Grafikkarte der 40er-Serie?
A: *Von NVIDIA*:


850W-Netzteil für RTX 4090 (450W)
750W-Netzteil für die RTX 4080 16GB (320W)
700W-Netzteil für die RTX 4080 12GB (285W)


Abschließender Gedanke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bei jeder neuen Generation von Grafikkarten sind wir gespannt auf neue Leistungsstufen und noch tollere Builds! Planst du ein Upgrade oder den Bau eines neuen Gaming-PCs, wenn die NVIDIA GeForce RTX 40-Serie auf den Markt kommt? Lass es uns in den Kommentaren wissen!



Grüße Marcus


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (13. Oktober 2022)

Anbei noch eine kleines Video, von meinen Kollegen aus unserem HQ, um das Thema zu komplimentieren.

Update: Kein Video verfügbar


----------



## chill_eule (13. Oktober 2022)

Das solltest du noch mal checken @CORSAIR_Marcus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

